# Star Inflatables Slice.



## Star Inflatables

The new Star Inflatables Slice is here! This boat is an R-2 machine, photos are posted on our Facebook page. The Slice is 11' long, 5'6" wide, with 20" tubes and 6" of rocker. The tubes are made of 1100 denier PVC with a poly urethane bottom wear patch and 1100 denier PVC top wear patches. The floor is made of 4000 denier PVC and has a one of a kind removable 3" drop stitch floor, which can double as a boogie board at your favorite surfing hole. There are also 2 compartments with a dry-top zipper for storing gear and 6 d-rings placed for easy frame rigging. This boat will be priced well below $2700.00 and will be available in March. Happy Paddling!


----------



## BoscoBoater

That looks like fun!


----------



## wyory

Star,
You must be a Mountain Buzz sponsor? I don't recall seeing your sponsor tiles on the homepage.


----------



## Star Inflatables

*Not a sponsor, just a member.*

Star Inflatables is not a sponsor of Mountain Buzz. I'm not sure why that would matter to anyone, but we are not opposed to sponsorship. We are a "boof" level sponsor for American Whitewater and we have many valuable partnerships within the industry. I posted the Slice in the Whitewater Rafting forum because this is a new design I wanted to share with folks in the community. But since this thread was moved into obscurity I guess people will learn about this new boat the old fashioned way- word of mouth. Thanks Mountain Buzz, it's been real.


----------



## eviltwin

Glad to see these in person recently! Very nicely done, Star!


----------

